# Be Lively! THAILAND's city & Town :('_'):



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,Something will fresh up your mind with Thailand city and Town now...Thailand had 76 provinces and each provinces had interesting cities and town and be start with my hometown....

*Hatyai city , Songkhla province.....*

by Me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by Hartfried Schmid 

*Pattaya city,Chonburi province*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Pai town,Meahongson province*

Photo by naotobox





































Pai Panorama ......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>......


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hua Hin city, Prochuabkirikan province*

by patrikmloeff


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Karon beach town,Phuket province*

by Me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Patong beach town,Phuket province*

by aron










by souton










by H125


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

that last pic is breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Bentown said:


> by Hartfried Schmid


WOW simply amazing structure. :nuts:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

One of Asias best cities!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@Patong beach town,Phuket province*

*@Jungceylon shopping destination*

by *Me*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: thank you for showing towns and cities of Thailand kay:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@Chiangmai city*

by suwatch




























by Lazygus


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Nonthaburi province*

*@Nonthaburi town*

by multiply


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Phang Nga province*

*@Phang Nga Town*

by *JKJ PEF*

*Smalltown in the mountain*














































by *preaw*

In Phang nga town look similar with oldtown in Phuket,Penang,Songkhla,Malacca and Singapore.....with Sino-Portuguese buildings..........


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@Trang town*

by *Vinnysqp*


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Benown, your comprehensive pictures are truly excellent. I loved all of them particularly that of the water park and the food kay:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Attractive place , wanna to go ...


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Maehongson Town*

by flickvan24


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@chiangrai province*

*Let's see Chiangrai town*













































































































































































from http://www.oknation.net/blog/print.php?id=277202


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Songkhla province*

Hatyai city Heaven!

by mahacanon


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Petchaburi province*

*Cha Am beach Town*

some pics here!!...photo by INTOXICA PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Songkhla province*

*Songkhla town*

by sorrayuch










by preaw




























by naitredtrei









































































by THEERAPHONG


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*NakornRatchasrima province*

*Pakchong Town*

from Thai forum



TUTB said:


> *ตัวเมืองปากช่อง*
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Chonburi province:::*

Bangsean Town

by rerkchai



















by foreto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chonburi province*

*Sri racha Town*

by zippa!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Khonkaen province*

*Khonkaen city*

by ichimusai 





































by pon


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::huket province:::*

Phuket Town on Tour......

Just had a chance during my day off and have nothing to do on my holiday.I walking around phuket town with my friends and see something just to share here...Hope all you'r guys are enjoy....

View fron Rang hill...See downtown & sub-urban area



















Surin Circle & Downtown area














































Shopping Zone























































Lan Nawamin...Outdoor Activities Hall










The Old Town area....














































Rommanee street...The most popular street in phuket old town [email protected],there are many chic restaurant and cool bar also a small art shop for someone who love artist things!!























































That's it!


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

I want to go to phuket now.. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Phuket is very nice :cheers: and the other places too
I like the cloudes in Hatyai city


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Lopburi town*

by fredalix - อาลิกส์


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i really want to visit Thailand!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@Nonthaburi town*










by 456VV


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*@chonburi province*

*Pattaya city*

by Dickson


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hatyai Lastest Pics 2009*

View from Kor Hong mountain











from the bridge





































Niphatuthit 1 road ( Sai 1 )



















VL intersection with Big screen TV......




























Niphatuthit 2 road ( Sai 2 ) and Niphatuthit 3 road ( Sai 3 )




























































































Sanaehanusorn road





























































































Hatyai Train station




























Green Zone....Toey canel























































Petchakasem road 





































Juti Anusorn road....




























Hatyai carreful


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I miss thailand..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Me too...

Thank u so much for the many wonderful photos of beautiful Thailand


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chiangmai DAY & NIGHT*

by *kanatex*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Phuket province*

*Patong beach town *

February 2009


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx for all the awesome pics guys! :cheers:

Thailand is such a beautiful country, an incredible experience, and more people should travel there and see just how amazing it really is.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:: Maehongson province :::*

*Pai town*

small town in the valley 

by flyboy


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Chonburi province :::*

*Pattaya city*




























by hn.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Phuket Province :::*

*Phuket town*

original post by Mac007


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*1. Bangkok*












*2. Pattaya*












*3. Hatyai*













*4. Chiangmai*












*5. Hua Hin*












*6. Cha am*












*7. Patong*












*8. Phuket*












*9. Karon*












*10. Khonkaen*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Songkhla province :::*

*Hatyai city*
Original posted by *boyHY*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The panorama is very nice @Bentown


>


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahh beautiful Thailand....:drool:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok

from google


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Nakornsawan city*

from Thai forum


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

from Thai forum



w-140s500l said:


> *HATYAI PANORAMA*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chiangmai city*

by Jeffreyhsu


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bangkok*

by Drew Stephens


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Pattaya city

by navinpeep


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

from Lampang thread,Thai forum


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Krabi town

by smiling_somewhere


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Mukdahan Town

from Farangrakthai.com


----------



## anomalia9 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pictures! Thailand is beautiful and has a great vibe.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Nan town*

By mauve55


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

test


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*HATYAI CITY *


----------

